

Meet the Egyptian Technician who is mysteriously ranking #1 for “Google” - i_cannot_hack
https://medium.com/@eyadnour/meet-the-egyptian-technician-who-is-currently-ranked-at-1-for-google-and-he-doesn-t-even-know-6cf1040efeab

======
ilovefood
this is amazing ! ah ah ah ! ! !

